# F80/82: Coding EDC Delete



## onesixeight (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi...

I'll be installing a coilover system in my F82 M4 and would like to code out the EDC error when I remove the factory adaptive EDC struts.

Thank you very much!


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

onesixeight said:


> Hi...
> 
> I'll be installing a coilover system in my F82 M4 and would like to code out the EDC error when I remove the factory adaptive EDC struts.
> 
> Thank you very much!


I think you just remove 2VF from the FA and VO code DSC


----------



## kitw (Apr 5, 2007)

mvaccaro said:


> I think you just remove 2VF from the FA and VO code DSC


You do just remove 2VF from FA, and VO Code but you have to hit a few more modules:

DSC, KOMBI (to update the instrument panel), ICM, and HU_NBT (to fix the menu - otherwise you get the EDC option in the menu and if you save it, the car won't activate the M1 / M2 presets)

EDIT: Even after coding HU_NBT and FEM_BODY I'm still locked out of my M1/M2 presets. 

Some members have reported that HU_NBT coding results in the M buttons not working for awhile. I will try leaving the car for a few hours and see...


----------



## kitw (Apr 5, 2007)

For further reference: (the coding was all good, the car just wouldn't activate M1/M2 with the VDC/EDC module plugged in)

Ok - figured it out.

WHEW!

Turns out on the F80/F82/F83, in order to activate the M1/M2 buttons, you'll need to unplug the EDC module. I don't know why I didn't think of this before.

In the trunk, if you remove the battery cover, there is a silver ECU box right in front of you (two actually stacked on each other)

You want to unplug the bottom one. Verify the part number if you aren't sure:

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=3R93-USA-02-2015-F82-BMW-M4&diagId=33_1822

Part number: 37146872837 or number 15 in the diagram. There is a locking tab that you pull out, and the connector will come out - zip tie it somewhere stable and voila, after following my steps, now it works.


----------



## Abdulx28 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi Guys!

Does it work? Or do you know now what is to do for delete the EDC ?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Abdulx28 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Does it work? Or do you know now what is to do for delete the EDC ?


You tried what you can read in this thread?

Thorsten


----------



## mybmw408 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Edc coding*

Does anyone here know how to do it on a E65??? I took it out and put in regular koni shocks and springs on dads 2003 745li


----------

